# EasyStone Turn Around Time



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I recently spoke with and ordered some templates to be done by Kevin at EasyStone. He indicated that the work would be done by Monday (we spoke on Friday). Well, today is Wednesday and I still don't have the templates. I have called and emailed numerous times all to no avail. What kind of business are these people running. If you can't get it done in the timeframe promised how difficult is it to shoot an email or pick up a phone. His non-response has really hurt my business because I have clients who I made commitments to who are now disappointed that I can't tell them when their orders will be ready. Can anyone tell me if they have had the same problem with this Company's customer service?


----------



## mrtimothy (Mar 5, 2014)

lmcclain6 said:


> I recently spoke with and ordered some templates to be done by Kevin at EasyStone. He indicated that the work would be done by Monday (we spoke on Friday). Well, today is Wednesday and I still don't have the templates. I have called and emailed numerous times all to no avail. What kind of business are these people running. If you can't get it done in the timeframe promised how difficult is it to shoot an email or pick up a phone. His non-response has really hurt my business because I have clients who I made commitments to who are now disappointed that I can't tell them when their orders will be ready. Can anyone tell me if they have had the same problem with this Company's customer service?


I've heard that numerous times about the terrible customer service. One reason I would never order anything from him. I hope you didn't pay him anything. I would contact The Rhinestone World. They have the best customer service.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

mrtimothy said:


> I've heard that numerous times about the terrible customer service. One reason I would never order anything from him. I hope you didn't pay him anything. I would contact The Rhinestone World. They have the best customer service.


Thanks for the response, FYI, today is Friday and I still don't have the templates and need to have the shirts for my customers tomorrow. No response to emails or phone calls. He did contact me to say that he worked in excellence and would not just hand off anything so it was taking more time than he expected. He made it seem as if it was my fault that the could not provide the service in a timely fashion. His website says the has a 24 hour turn around and when I physically spoke with him on Friday he promised to have my templates on Monday and said I had to choice to go else where. Well, after waiting for him it was a little late for that so I told him to continue working and asked when they would be ready. I still don't have a replay to my question.

He very well might do excellent work, but he is also excellent at losing business because I will never contact him again for anything.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

I buy supplies and stones from The Rhinestone World and their customer service is beyond excellent!! I have been to their place and took a tour and everyone that we walked by or was introduced to said Hi and Thanked us for being a customer..


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Kevin sold me a pirated copy of Corel X6. Wouldn't refund my money. He refused the package and then tries to turn the tables and some how blame me. Look at some of the other threads about this guy, his macro quits working and then he tries to sell the person a upgrade. Lousy customer service and doesn't deliver what he says.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I know sometimes it's not easy to get inspiring ideas in designing. Custom designing. But speaking of cutting the templates only, it shouldn't be a time-consuming job to do. I assume...

From what you said, you'll need to make the rhinestone transfers and heat press on the shirts after you receive the templates. So the problem was you got stuck in the first step and everything else was put off because of it. That's really a pain in the ***. I mean, turn-around time is essential to our business credit.


That guy has to learn how to think for others...



Hope things go better with your next supplier...


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Cutting templates isn't rocket science, surely someone else could have done this within a few hours?

I'm in the UK or would offer.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like you should get yourself a cutter and do it all yourself.


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Kevin sold me a pirated copy of Corel X6. Wouldn't refund my money. He refused the package and then tries to turn the tables and some how blame me. Look at some of the other threads about this guy, his macro quits working and then he tries to sell the person a upgrade. Lousy customer service and doesn't deliver what he says.


I am really sorry to hear that he did that to you. My last conversation with Kevin was to cancel my request and inform him that his work is excellent but his ability to piss off clients is better. I told him that our relationship is totally severed and hoped he got a better understanding of how this works for his sake going forward.

I do have my TRW and Funtime. I just could not figure out how to do a 3d stiletto heel. I will continue to work on it. 

Thanks again for your support and comments.


----------

